# new Phrag & friend



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

What did I bring home from the Madison show? This division of Schoderae 'Coos Bay' AM/AOS kept calling out to me.





It has 2 growths, the second growth is in low spike!
the friend .........
Porrovalia Monica (Masd. veitchiana x Porroglossum echidnum)







the plant is no more than 6" tall, it has 4 flower spikes that are a good 10" long!

Other purchases were - Paph. insigne 'Harefield Hall' x sib
Masd. Aquarius (check the bright yellow one out in the slideshow!)
Masd. Hampshire Prolific (which will be orange spotted in red)
Dracula erythrochaete (will be a small pink fuzzy monkey face) .......
and last, but not least 
Fredclarkea After Dark (I stuck to my budget until this one had to be on display!)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a Cardinale 'Birchwood' or maybe 'Wilcox'. Schroederae has longish petals. Still a classic and a must for every slipper collection! Some silly person actually got it awarded as schlimii. 

-Ernie


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

Ernie said:


> That's a Cardinale 'Birchwood' or maybe 'Wilcox'. Schroederae has longish petals. Still a classic and a must for every slipper collection! Some silly person actually got it awarded as schlimii.
> 
> -Ernie



Well, it's probably a Cardinale; but, there's no telling which clone, if it's a division. It may be a Cardinale hybrid. Pure Cardinale normally has a smooth, rounded, toilet bowl shaped rim on the lip. This flower has more pronounced edges around the lip, especially around the sides, near the back. This could simply be a demonstration of the variation found within the hybrid; but, it also could indicate something else is in there. My feeling is that it is a Cardinale; but, it's not a division of one of the more common and well known, named clones. It is gorgeous! It's got excellent colour. Definitely worth having in your collection. Cardinale makes a great specimen plant because they bloom easily, often with multiple stems and lots of side braches. Check out PhragWeb for photos of Schroederae.http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/photos/display_infhybrid_thumbnails_phrag.asp?phrag_id=276&phrag_name=Schroederae&photo_type=P&photo=True&detail=False


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

I can see from your slide show why you had to have the Fredclarkea After Dark; it's just awesome. There's something about black or nearly black orchids that is sooo darn appealing.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

John M said:


> Well, it's probably a Cardinale; but, there's no telling which clone, if it's a division. It may be a Cardinale hybrid. Pure Cardinale normally has a smooth, rounded, toilet bowl shaped rim on the lip. This flower has more pronounced edges around the lip, especially around the sides, near the back. This could simply be a demonstration of the variation found within the hybrid; but, it also could indicate something else is in there. My feeling is that it is a Cardinale; but, it's not a division of one of the more common and well known, named clones. It is gorgeous! It's got excellent colour. Definitely worth having in your collection. Cardinale makes a great specimen plant because they bloom easily, often with multiple stems and lots of side braches. Check out PhragWeb for photos of Schroederae.http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/photos/display_infhybrid_thumbnails_phrag.asp?phrag_id=276&phrag_name=Schroederae&photo_type=P&photo=True&detail=False



  Definitely not like yours or any on phragweb! It probably doesn't make much difference to me 'cause I didn't buy it for the name but because I liked it. What's not good is - that one is paying for the name. Most of this guys 'awarded' divisions were $45, this one was $35 & I thought a better plant due to the 2nd growth being in low bud. He had another clone there as well, several of each one. 



Ernie said:


> That's a Cardinale 'Birchwood' or maybe 'Wilcox'. Schroederae has longish petals. Still a classic and a must for every slipper collection! Some silly person actually got it awarded as schlimii.-Ernie



Shouldn't some silly judges know the difference? Who was the vendor across & slightly to the left of Orchids Ltd? Looking over the vendors list, was it Windsong? The only other 2 I'm not IDing is Goin' To Pot & Orchid Trading Company but I'm pretty sure it was not either of them.


----------



## Elena (Feb 1, 2009)

Great buys Rose! That Phrag definitely doesn't look like a Schroderae (I wanted one for a while) but I like what you got better  Very cute.

So envious of your Fredclarkea After Dark. Wonder when/if they will be available in Europe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely not Schroederae. Maybe Cardinale, but maybe it's Westmount? Until I killed it, the flower looked a lot like this one -- no twist in the petals.


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Definitely not Schroederae. Maybe Cardinale, but maybe it's Westmount? Until I killed it, the flower looked a lot like this one -- no twist in the petals.



I think you got it, Dot. It looks a lot more like your Westmount to me, than it does Cardinale. Here's a link to your Westmount photo. It's not exactly the same of course; but, the pouch is bang on for Westmount. The pouch is definitely nothing like Cardinale, as far as the form/shape of the rim.

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/photos/display_infhybrid_photo_phrag.asp?photo_id=325&phrag_id=320&phrag_name=Westmount&photo=True&detail=False


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, John.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

John M said:


> I think you got it, Dot. It looks a lot more like your Westmount to me, than it does Cardinale....... but, the pouch is bang on for Westmount. The pouch is definitely nothing like Cardinale, as far as the form/shape of the rim.


Dot - what is the size of your plant like? This is smallish, rather compact, leaves about 9" long & a nice arch. I also noticed on yours the flower is held just above the foliage, as is mine.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree that this is probably Cardinale or something similar. However, it is absolutely gorgeous! Nice find!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchid Trading Company (Terry Partin) had a table parallel to O Ltd, but closer to the windows. He usually has these. The Cardinales he puts in his exhibits are 'Birchwood' and 'Wilcox', thus I imagined this was the connection. Could certainly be a different clone or very similar hybrid. I have a 'Birchwood' and it blooms a little different depending on how much I torture it while the spikes develop. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Not Cardinale or Schroederae. Maybe Westmount, mine hasn't bloomed yet. Anyway good pick-up; budget shmudget! 
BTW does the lip on your porruvallia move like a porruglosum!?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2009)

nice buy Rose!!! pretty phrag bloom! and quite some masdis / dracula!! Jean


----------



## Gilda (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice purchases Rose. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Orchid Trading Company (Terry Partin) had a table parallel to O Ltd, but closer to the windows. He usually has these. The Cardinales he puts in his exhibits are 'Birchwood' and 'Wilcox', thus I imagined this was the connection. Could certainly be a different clone or very similar hybrid. I have a 'Birchwood' and it blooms a little different depending on how much I torture it while the spikes develop. -Ernie



Thanks Ernie - I knew when I heard the name, he's been around at other local shows & I'm pretty sure I bought a plant from him. I can see how a plant or two are accidently mislabeled but not half a dozen! and then to charge $45 for a plant that is really a NOID! I do like the plant & I'm glad I told the only $35 one!

_Eric -BTW does the lip on your porruvallia move like a porruglosum!?_
No it doesn't, I guess these X's can't share everything! I hope as the plant matures, the flower size increases but can't complain with the # of spikes for a first bloom plant!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, 4 spikes is a good deal! Enjoy.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Great purchases!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Dot - what is the size of your plant like? This is smallish, rather compact, leaves about 9" long & a nice arch. I also noticed on yours the flower is held just above the foliage, as is mine.


I'm sorry -- my plant died a couple of years ago. It never got very big, and started to decline shortly after it flowered. I was lucky to get a photo.


----------



## shakkai (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice new additions! That's a lovely Phrag, no matter what the name. And those are some great Pleuros that you picked! Congrats!


----------



## P-chan (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful plants! Good luck with After Dark! They bloom in different degrees of black/red. I hope you get one of the black ones! They're pretty cool!


----------

